

Why the Scientist Stereotype Is Bad for Everyone, Especially Kids - polonius
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/06/opinion-scientist-stereotype/

======
grep2
I agree - the main problem is that basically no one has an idea what the day-
to-day life of a scientist looks like. The outreach programs of Fermilab
et.al. for school children are nice, but I'd be very interested to hear how to
get in touch with working professionals to show them that

(a) scientists are not dangerous and (b) there is work done in the ivory
towers that might have a positive impact in their field

